# How much do you pay to get ears cropped?



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

I live in WV and seems like most vets charge $300. How much do you pay and where are you located?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think I paid $275 in WA state.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

That's about right. They quoted me $275 in Los Angeles

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Psssshhhh its all 600-800 in az they use those damn lasers

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cost me close to or over 500


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Psssshhhh its all 600-800 in az they use those damn lasers
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think maby 1 vet that I called uses lasers because they said it'd be almost 1,000.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep woth the laser its pricey

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

I paid around $300-400. I want to say something like $375, but being so long ago, I could be lying . Located in Alabama.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Ebar said:


> Psssshhhh its all 600-800 in az they use those damn lasers
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I may make the trip out there if I decide to do it lol. Just now I'm not sure if I want it done. His ears kinda grew on me

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Since there is a few of you here does anybody know any good sites for pitbull supplies ect?


----------



## JimmyBird (Oct 10, 2013)

Like toys, leashes, and collars?


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

I like rad n bad collars.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Damn.... I pay 80$...... $600 is freakin crazy


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Damn.... I pay 80$...... $600 is freakin crazy


Wow that barely would cover anesthesia*and pre crop blood work at most vets..... I cant imagine how well u must know your vet lol


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I hear nothing but good (except from the "competition") about stillwater. I heard obriens is good too


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Wow that barely would cover anesthesia*and pre crop blood work at most vets..... I cant imagine how well u must know your vet lol


Very well  and all my dogs have bangin' crops.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I hear nothing but good (except from the "competition") about stillwater. I heard obriens is good too


LOL All my collars are Stillwater too and I love them. I've still have the first one I bought 4 years ago and it looks great in fabulous condition.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Around $150-200 I haven't had one done by the guy cause I normally don't crop but, my mother in law has a guy that does it for that and does an awesome job and never lost a dog. The last two I did get done were $275 and one died on the table and the other come home with parvo needless to say I wont be using that vet EVER again I will go the guy my mother-in-law has do them.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Very well  and all my dogs have bangin' crops.


Only one vet (and not my regular vet) does crops in my area. Im very critical about money spent and I have absolutely no complaints. Id go to him again.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

I wish I knew someone good for an 80 $ crop =\

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Ebar said:


> I wish I knew someone good for an 80 $ crop =\
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Call your closest byb...... erry one of them knows a "vet" that do's them fo da lo

(That is not a nudge at anyone who has a lick on a vet cropping ear at all!)


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Not here in az brotha lol I haven't asked pookie and she's the only one on these forums I know of in az that's knows about em...... 
I wouldn't trust anyone I don't know of here shoot just last week on the news they were looking for some guy that was cropping ears for 100 $ and he didnt use any anesthesia and was taking box cutters to dogs ears.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Call your closest byb...... erry one of them knows a "vet" that do's them fo da lo
> 
> (That is not a nudge at anyone who has a lick on a vet cropping ear at all!)


Uggggh I'm tired and just got your sarcasm I'm off my game today ha ha but dig your dogs crop man love that collar

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks bro. Ran across that, looked at my forarm, and busted out the plastic lol. Those are both one of my favorite pics of Flex.


----------



## Ebar (Oct 30, 2013)

Ha ha I love the first one I think its in another thread flex is nice man so when we gonna breed some gata mouths?! Ha ha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Shoot there big plans in the making for the hard head. No gata moufs but quality dogs lol. Shoot me a pm and we'll discuss it if you're interested.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I paid about $350 for a laser crop in Princess Anne, MD. The vet botched my dog, but he's also done some really nice crops... So meh.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ziva'sMommy (Jul 12, 2013)

We paid 235 in Newcastle OK and got one great ear and one not so great ear. I had seen a few if the dogs she had done and they were awesome. Idk what happened the day she did Ziva's but oh well I still love her (my dog) not the vet lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Damn.... I pay 80$...... $600 is freakin crazy


Where at ? you gotta know somebody or jus get a ton of dogs cropped cause that's super cheap

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

justfornow said:


> Where at ? you gotta know somebody or jus get a ton of dogs cropped cause that's super cheap
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


In Atlanta 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## justfornow (Dec 11, 2013)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> In Atlanta
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Where in Atlanta ? Lol cheapest I've heard/seen till this date is $300 , you got the hookup somewhere

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

